# Test between SAZ 4500d, DC5K, American Bass 500.1



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUbRwCcynBI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 24 2011, 10:29 AM~20407637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is why Jake stopped production of the SAZ4500D, DC stole the board.

They do the same power because they are the same amp.

Also funny, Sundown *SOLD* it as a 4500 watt amp and DC sells it as a 5000 watt amp.

*Direct Copy Audio* can sell the amp cheaper because they didn't have to pay to develop, design, test and tool the board like Jake did.

Just wait for the NS-1, the haters will hate, no doubt.

More information can be found here in this thread...

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11255


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2011, 10:00 AM~20407826
> *This is why Jake stopped production of the SAZ4500D, DC stole the board.
> 
> They do the same power because they are the same amp.
> ...


sundown still crying over spilled milk...alot of shit is copied.and its funny how all that shits made overseas but u still act like its so different than all the rest when if u right a check u can still sell it...boo hoo... :tears: :tears: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKJUGGERNAUT_@Apr 24 2011, 11:23 AM~20407985
> *sundown still crying over spilled milk...alot of shit is copied.and its funny how all that shits made overseas but u still act like its so different than all the rest when if u right a check u can still sell it...boo hoo... :tears:  :tears:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DC literally went to the build house and said "I want THIS amp".

DC wasn't supposed to get the board because they didn't design it and the build house made a mistake by selling it to them.

Jake paid for exclusive rights to the 4500, the build house messed up and let DC copy it.

DC will never get ahead if they only follow by copying other companies products.

There is more to the story that I can't talk about, but the facts remain the same.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2011, 11:00 AM~20407826
> *This is why Jake stopped production of the SAZ4500D, DC stole the board.
> 
> They do the same power because they are the same amp.
> ...


I didnt know production stopped on them, nor do I care. I just posted the video for people to see what kind of power the amps do. I have other test videos with subs, batteries, and amps that Ive come across online that I will post too. This wasnt meant to start a flamefest but you took it as one. 

I find it funny that you say they are the same amp now but your boy sean aka Ibanender was screaming and hollering about how inferior the DC amp was and the SD was the second coming of god. You made my point was made all along that ANYONE can have those amps they just have to write a check since they all come from the same place. Jacob didnt do anything more than Navid, Rusty, Bill or anyone that uses those buildhouses does or can do. "I want an amp that can do xxx @ xxx with xxx components". Couple months later a prototype is shipped, they like and production begins.

Stop being so defensive, if their new amp is nice then it is nice, not hate involved. There are plenty of companies that have amps that do 6kw and I know of two that will be cheaper than the Sundown amp without a doubt.




> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2011, 11:34 AM~20408061
> *DC literally went to the build house and said "I want THIS amp".
> 
> DC wasn't supposed to get the board because they didn't design it and the build house made a mistake by selling it to them.
> ...


guess thats what happens when you dont build your own shit and pay koreans and chinese buildhouses to do it for you....

Fi/AA/DD/RF ftmfw !!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

btw it could have been marketed as a 100w amp by sd and a 4500w amp from sundown the fact still remains the same.... both amps do more than their advertised power... by underrating the amp it gives them the ability to say "its only a 4500w amp but it does over 5k" Jacob knew what kind of power it did beforehand..... hell my rf 2500's do over 3500w @1 and 2ohm, I dont think thats a coincidence.... look at the old cheater amps same thing


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 24 2011, 12:30 PM~20408405
> *I didnt know production stopped on them, nor do I care. I just posted the video for people to see what kind of power the amps do. I have other test videos with subs, batteries, and amps that Ive come across online that I will post too. This wasnt meant to start a flamefest but you took it as one.
> 
> I find it funny that you say they are the same amp now but your boy sean aka Ibanender was screaming and hollering about how inferior the DC amp was and the SD was the second coming of god. You made my point was made all along that ANYONE can have those amps they just have to write a check since they all come from the same place. Jacob didnt do anything more than Navid, Rusty, Bill or anyone that uses those buildhouses does or can do. "I want an amp that can do xxx @ xxx with xxx components". Couple months later a prototype is shipped, they like and production begins.
> ...


I was just stating the facts for those that don't know, I wasn't addressing you personally, I've known you long enough to know the intent of posting this wasn't to start a flamefest.

This video can be misleading if you don't know the background about how the amps came to be and who the innovator of it was.

That debate was about the 3500, NOT the 4500, just to be clear, it did not involve the 4500.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2011, 12:38 PM~20408456
> *I was just stating the facts for those that don't know, I wasn't addressing you personally, I've known you long enough to know the intent of posting this wasn't to start a flamefest.
> 
> This video can be misleading if you don't know the background about how the amps came to be and who the innovator of it was.
> ...


okay, its all good homie  
and none of them amps are Zapco or Linear Power so they are still behind the ball jk :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Apr 24 2011, 05:15 PM~20409813
> *okay, its all good homie
> and none of them amps are Zapco or Linear Power so they are still behind the ball jk  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :fool2:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Apr 24 2011, 12:34 PM~20408061
> *DC literally went to the build house and said "I want THIS amp".
> 
> DC wasn't supposed to get the board because they didn't design it and the build house made a mistake by selling it to them.
> ...


 :wow:


----------

